# RichFaces will nicht funktionieren :(



## Templarthelast (20. Apr 2012)

Mein Versuch RichFaces 4 mit JSF 2 auf einem Glassfish laufen zu lassen und es kam auch keine Fehlermeldung oder so aber, es folgt keine Wirkung durch die RichTags. Alle Notwendigen Libs sind Eingebunden, die Tags werden ja auch scheinbar erkannt und nicht als normaler Text ausgegeben. 
Als Beispiel habe ich das "tabPanel" von RichFaces Showcase genommen, um eine grafische Rückmeldung zum funktionieren RichFaces zu haben. Hier mal ein Bild um das zu verdeutlichen. Oben ist das Beispiel von der Showcase und unten mein Ausgeführter Code.


----------



## Nogothrim (21. Apr 2012)

wie sieht die web.xml aus?


----------



## Templarthelast (21. Apr 2012)

web.xml
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app id="WebApp_ID" version="3.0"
 xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_3_0.xsd">
 <display-name>BTD</display-name>
 <context-param>
  <description>State saving method: 'client' or 'server' (=default). See JSF Specification 2.5.2</description>
  <param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
  <param-value>client</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.fmt.localizationContext</param-name>
  <param-value>resources.application</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>org.ajax4jsf.SKIN</param-name>
  <param-value>classic</param-value>
 </context-param>


 <listener>
  <listener-class>com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener</listener-class>
 </listener>
 <servlet>
  <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
  <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
  <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
 </servlet>
 <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
[/XML]

faces-config.xml
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<faces-config version="2.0" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
 xmlns:xi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XInclude"
 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_2_0.xsd">
 <navigation-rule>
  <from-view-id>/index.xhtml</from-view-id>
  <navigation-case>
   <from-outcome>login success</from-outcome>
   <to-view-id>/main.xhtml</to-view-id>
  </navigation-case>
 </navigation-rule>
</faces-config>
[/XML]


----------

